# Kid Kash - Professional Wrestler



## markwright (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi All.

Had about 5 minutes with this guy, his name is Kid Kash and he is one of the most decorated Cruiserweight Wrestlers in the world (for those that care, he is a former ECW TV Champion, WCW Cruiserweight Champion and most importantly WWE Cruiserweight Champion)

opinions?


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 17, 2009)

Great picture,
Great texture in his skin,
Love the Colour int the Tattoos
I think the only thing that would make this any better would be if you got him in his wrestling Gear.
(Y)

That is the sort of images I like, Would love to take this sort of photo one day,
Can you link me to a short Guide on how this technique is done?
I am guessing it uses Strobist method


----------

